# Rockwell table saw



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

Is this a good table saw to buy. I've never dealt with Rockwell 

http://www.usedvictoria.com/ReportSelectUsedAdPhoto2?used_ad_id=16973634&position=2&hb=2


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

As a general rule, I'd say "yes." If memory serves me correctly, Rockwell was the parent company of Delta. Delta is still making higher end stationary woodworking tools. I have a couple of older Rockwell Drill Presses. The quality is much better than anything comparable today. Heavy duty components and very reliable.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a little wiki history*

Delta was first, acquired by Rockwell, then Pentair, then Black and Decker, and now owned by Chang Type.:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delta_Machinery


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

It looks okay with a cast iron top and it apparently has a rear mounted, belt driven induction motor making it a contractor saw. Here's a link to a manual of a non-Beaver model 34050: http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3768

I'd take a look at that switch and maybe replace it with a paddle switch of the proper capacity. Also, check the motor size. You'd want at least 1 horsepower. More would be better.

Most delta saws of the contractor style and up are pretty good. If you do a web search for that model you'll get more information, plus check Vintagemachinery.org. 

Bill


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you for the help. I currently have a cheapo master craft by crappy tire and doesn't cut straight. Usually a bow right in the middle. Very frustrating when trying to clue 2 pieces together


----------



## Benny Blanco (Apr 21, 2012)

I have seen Beaver branded tools before, apparently made in Canada.
Rockwell bought the company in the 50s.
I have a later Rockwell 10" Contractors Saw, it does work good after adjusting it. It has a 1 1/2 hp motor.
There is a Rockwell/Beaver for sale local, says it has a 3/4hp motor.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Duncancruiser said:


> Is this a good table saw to buy. I've never dealt with Rockwell
> 
> http://www.usedvictoria.com/ReportSelectUsedAdPhoto2?used_ad_id=16973634&position=2&hb=2


Rockwell made decent table saws. Whether that is a good saw to buy will depend on condition and price. Motor size has a bearing on it as well. One HP would be pretty much the minimum. One and a half would be better. 

Gerry


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

Thank you all. I'll be looking at it tomorrow seeing as its payday tomorrow.


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

I went to get the saw and found out it may not work out to well without a motor. So needless to say I didn't get it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Duncancruiser said:


> I went to get the saw and found out it may not work out to well without a motor. So needless to say I didn't get it.


If the price is right you can get a motor for it in a lot of places. I've used Rockwell tools for 40 years and the older equipment is great. The new equipment they are making now is not to good.


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

Maybe I will look: into a replacement motor then. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

What is the asking price for the saw?

Gerry


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

I've owned a Rockwell Contractor saw with a 1 1/2 hp Belt driven motor for over 20 years. She's just about "DONE" but has really been a workhorse. Trunion and shaft bearings are all weak and loose. I could rebuild her and have considered it, but the Grizzly Cabinet Saw is Calling my name!!!!:yes: If you go take a look at her, grab the blade and see if you can get and movement up and down or side to side. Make sure the Tilt and height wheel all move freely. If so then a motor can prolly be found for around $100 bucks. She will make a good stable saw for you.


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

$125.00


----------



## Duncancruiser (Dec 6, 2011)

I mentioned to a friend that I was gonna buy the Rockwell saw. He actually has one identical to it but with a motor. He told me I can borrow his Rigid 10" portable table saw until he wants it back. Under his breath he said he'd never need it back. Got lucky on this one.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

$125 is stretching a bit for a table saw with no motor. The Rigid on loan [possibly forever] Is a great deal.

Gerry


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Friends with Spare Table Saws!!! Now that's a FRIEND!!!!:yes:


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Delta and Rockwell made/make good quality tools. They also has a much much lesser line of tools, still using their name, but sold to places like Home Depot and other discount houses. 
Way back when, I saw a Delta Table Saw in I think was Home Depot. It just didnt look right. I looked it up in the Delta Catalog (which they had back then) and it was not listed their. 
I called Delta and they told me that the discount house stuff was not in their professional tool cataolgs. This saw looks like one of those. 
Usually, when I see the word "Professional" on a tool, it is anything but. 
Many other manufacturers do the same thing. "Freud Diablo" sold in Lowes and other places is a lesser line than the good Freud blades without the "Diablo" on it.


----------

